# MECA 3x. New Orleans, LA. August 14th.



## TaylorFade (Nov 9, 2014)

MECA 3x scheduled for August 14th near New Orleans, Louisiana at NOLA motorsports park. SQ, SPL, Show and Shine. Will also be conducting judge's training (probably the evening before).

Will update as info is finalized. But should be a great show at a pretty awesome venue. Go Kart track will be open. Bar and restaurant. Covered area for the SQ peeps.


----------



## Jon225 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Ill try to make this... Glad to see LA folks getting back in the game... 

WHo is doing this?


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm in like Flynn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Innnnnnn!!


----------



## TaylorFade (Nov 9, 2014)

Jon225 said:


> Sounds like fun.


You should come out. Be nice to put some faces with (screen)names.



SouthSyde said:


> Ill try to make this... Glad to see LA folks getting back in the game...
> 
> WHo is doing this?


Hosted by MECA Louisiana. Which is essentially Stuart McNeal (FricaseeKid, if you know that name). And... me.

Show and judges training will be run by Steve Stern.

We have a FB group if you have FB and care to keep up with what's going on with MECA in the area. "MECA Louisiana"


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

TaylorFade said:


> You should come out. Be nice to put some faces with (screen)names.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats awesome! And I do not have FB sadly...


----------



## Jon225 (Mar 21, 2011)

TaylorFade said:


> You should come out. Be nice to put some faces with (screen)names.
> "


I will definitely try to make it.

Sad to say it has been almost a decade since my last full install and while I had quality gear I knew little about time alignment and proper eq. 

Need to get my ears on a variety of cars with gear that I have read so much about. :laugh:


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

bump


----------

